
Russian officials: Nope, we can’t finish fixing the carrier Kuznetsov - tolien
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/11/russian-officials-nope-we-cant-finish-fixing-the-carrier-kuznetsov/
======
aurizon
The Russians know very well that the big carrier/battlewagon era is over. they
can be killed by supervelocity missiles, so they are not going to waste
another ruble - nor should the USA. Even Iran knows this and they are
biuidling large fleet of small drone boats that can loiter at the surface and
emit nothing unti they are commanded.

